# Explain boer goats



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so I'm kinda new. I never have been around goats till about 3 years ago I got 3 goats 2 does and a buck. I was told they were boer goats just now I was told they were not because my buck has a red face and red rear with a white belt line is this true? The guy I got them from said I could get them registered but it would cost extra and at the time registered wasn't necessary


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics would sure help. Boer goats are now registerable in all kinds of non traditional variations.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds like a paint...I know a guy that has one that looks like that 100% ABGA boer. Pictures?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If the pic on your avatar is th eone in question he looks boer, but it's hard to tell from a small pic. Yes a boer can be red all over, traditional (red head and cape with white body), there are also paints- which sounds like what you've described. you can go to the USBGA or ABGA website to get more information. Onion creek has some information on their site as well.
You'll get plenty here to we have several boer people.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a paint to me also but again pics would be great a whole body shotband maybe a head shot also.....


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here he is and two of his kids he.................


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whoever told you he wasnt a boer....haha... He is definitely boer! Babies look boer too, so you have nothing to worry about there.

As for registering, unless you have papers for them, then there is no way you can get them registered. They have to be from registered stock, and have proof of it such as a form filled out by the breeder with the sire/dam information.

Now, if you had a registered boer buck, you could breed your does to him and get 50% registerable babies. 
Unless there is a reason you'd want registered goats, then I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He is boer, there may be a chance that there is a little nubian, judging by the slightly longer ears- but I may be wrong. At first glance I'd say very high percentage if not full boer.


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

So when they said there all white or red faced they really wasn't 100% sure of what they were saying and I really don't need papers I would like them but don't need them


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Depending on what he'd charge for 'extra' for registration it might be worth looking into depending on what you are wanting to do with them. The does you can register NOA (native on appearance) with USBGA.
It sounds like they weren't completely educated on the 'colors' and registration.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, as boers can be 'traditional' <red head, white body>, or black head/white body, they can be red & white paint, black & white paint, spotted, dappled, solid red, solid black, etc. In fact, the colored boers are becoming more and more popular, everyone wants them these days, and many people I've noticed are selling off their traditional colored goats in order to add color to their herds.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Definitely boer! And gorgeous at that!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd get them registered
I have both mine registered as I show mine

Its a fee of I think $60 for adults per year and a one time fee to get them registered with ABGA I may be wrong
I think it was 30 or 40 for me as I'm a Jr 
You might beable to sell your kids for more if their registered
I would do it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It will depend if you can get papers from the breeder and what they say the amount for "extra" is. With out papers you cannot register them ABGA, your option is USBGA for the girls NOA. Each registry has a yearly fee, and the one time reg. ABGA will not accept goats that are not ABGA (except with the IBGA conversion now). For example I had a fullblood USBGA reg. goat born in 2009. The breeder didn't double register with ABGA, when ABGA closed their books I could no longer register him ABGA. Even though he was born in 2009 which was when they started saying they were closing books, and even though all 4 of his grandparents were ABGA. 
The whole ABGA and USBGA fight is a pain. If you can get papers from the breeder that will be the easiest. If those papers are ABGA, you can transfer into your name and then if you choose you can also double register with USBGA; just not the other way around. It's a lot I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, and I have no interest in ever having/owning a registered goat, BUT,, a yearly fee for registration???? Never heard of such with dogs, horses, etc. Sounds like a total bohica!

Bob


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Not to hijack the thread, and I have no interest in ever having/owning a registered goat, BUT,, a yearly fee for registration???? Never heard of such with dogs, horses, etc. Sounds like a total bohica!
> 
> Bob


I totaly misread and didn't see "registered goat" and I read "I have no intrested in having/owning a goat"
I was like ummm,why are you here? 
Hahaha the think misreading can do to you XD


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@Clearwtrbeach from what I got from that abga closed down? No it didn't I have my goats registered threw there?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

ABGA didn't close...IBGA closed. I don't think that she meant they closed...just closed the window for registration of specific goats......I think... :chin:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I knew ibga closed that's what really lost me.
What do you mean closed it books on certain breeds? Isn't it only Boer goats?
Sorry I'm slightly lost now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

boer ...they can be correct ( red head white body) Paint..like you boy and any variation, solid red, moon spotted, black...lots of different colors and combos...: )


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

They didn't close books to breed...just specific goats. My information may be wrong, but I have heard that you used to be able to register through ABGA based on certain criteria. After they closed their books, you can now only register through them if at least one of the parents is registered through them. For instance: If you have a 100% doe bred to a 100% ABGA REGISTERED buck, even though the baby will be 100% you can only register it at 50% because the dam is not registered through ABGA. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Jen you are right. You might be able to register kids if dad was registered purebred also but I'm not sure.


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys I will have to check into this more so I may call the man whom I got them from and see if I can work out something. If I sell them to some one who want to show them


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

JenVise said:


> ABGA didn't close...IBGA closed. I don't think that she meant they closed...just closed the window for registration of specific goats......I think... :chin:


thanks, Jen, I did not have enough coffee yesterday!!! Didn't mean to confuse you. ABGA 'closed their books' in other words I can't just take a full blood USBGA registered goat and now double register through ABGA (you use to be able to). You can still take a ABGA registered goat and double register adding USBGA. Does that make sense? drinking coffee now


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

You're welcome! I got your back! :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is all boer,and a paint, the ears of a boer, can be pretty long, I have a lot of, long pretty ears, all FB boer and I have the shorter ear boers as well.


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

So it seems chocolate ears is safe I'm sure he already knew that but after the mishap with the people I met I thought I was hoodwinked


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, you are OK.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

HAHA Trust me I know a Boer when I see one you have a boer


----------

